# Efexor XR



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm currently taking this for my depression and anxiety. Was experiencing some side-effects yesterday such as headache, feeling nauseous and tingly lol. It wasn't too bad though


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Side effects faid with time.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Ya they do.
Your IQ drops a few points and then comes back.
Me think so anywayses. :shock:


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh dear. My IQs bad anyway


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

You don't know that.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey i have a question. The box says 37.5mg. 
37.5mg of what?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Of Venlafaxine Hazel.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venlafaxine


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Of Venlafaxine Hazel.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venlafaxine


thanks Chris!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

This stuff makes me tired...

*yawn*

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I've never tho aboout that... might be the reason i'm tired too (from my own meds). I find it really hard to go to the gym now.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

dont go off of it cold turkey. i was on effexor and went off cold turkey, ran away from home, slept in some bushes in the rain, and almost killed myself. not a fun week.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Only you could write a post like that Kenny


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> dont go off of it cold turkey. i was on effexor and went off cold turkey, ran away from home, slept in some bushes in the rain, and almost killed myself. not a fun week.


Shite. No good. Thanks for sharing Kenny. Um, yeah my doc advised to keep taking my meds. According to my mother, she's seen a change like.. my change of appetite. I used to eat heaps or overeat to calm myself down. Now i just eat when i am hungry.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm beginning to hate this shiznitz


----------

